# Can African Pygmies breed year round?



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

I know that Nigerian Dwarfs can be bred year round... is the same true for an African Pygmy goat? Or can they only be bred in the fall, like full-size goats?

I'm trying to do some research but am finding it confusing, because many websites use the term "pygmy" interchangeably for Nigis and African Pygmies.

Also, has anyone heard of raising African Pygmies for fiber? I saw that listed on someone's website, but I'm not sure if it's really plausible.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, Pygmies can breed year round. As far as using them for fiber goats, there is a breed that is crossed with a Pygmy...Angora to get Pygora goats, usually it is a pygmy buck bred to an angora doe to produce pygora babies.

Pygmies are a specific breed just as Nigerian Dwarfs are though some call any short or mini goat a pygmy.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes they can breed year round...I learned that the hard way when we first got goats!! And only pygoras are used for fiber...I wouldn't think you would be able to get any of a a regular pygmy.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yepyep! :greengrin: Pygmies bred to Angoras create Pygoras which make nice fiber I've heard. Never heard of just regular pygs having fiber...


----------



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info, everyone! (and now I'm thinking that I'd like a pygora!! )

Can you cross a Nigi with an Angora?


----------

